# Review: RUPES BIGFOOT MILLE LK 900E by Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips

*Review: RUPES BIGFOOT MILLE LK 900E by Mike Phillips *

The RUPES BIGFOOT MILLE LK 900E Gear-Driven Orbital Polisher










First - a little history...

RUPES actually introduced a gear-driven orbital tool earlier in their history. I had the opportunity to see it and take a picture of it when I toured the RUPES manufacturing plant in Milan Italy in 2014. Here's an article I wrote for RUPES with a picture of this first gear-driven tool.

*Rupes Bigfoot Orbital Polishers Virtual Museum Tour - Milan, Italy*










*So RUPES is not new to gear-driven orbital polishers.*

Fast forward to 2017 and RUPES introduced the newest addition to their growing arsenal of tools and the latest evolution in gear-driven orbital polishers....

The Mille!










If you're new to the car detailing industry you're living in the best of car detailing times! So much new technology is being introduced and the big picture is now more than every you have choices and options but even better is now more than ever car detailing is easier and faster than ever before and virtually anyone from beginner to seasoned veteran can get professional results. The new RUPES Mille is just one of the many great RUPES tools you now have access to along with a complete system that includes pads and products formulated for, engineered for and specifically tuned for the unique 5mm gear-driven orbital action of this new tool.

My review:

Below I'll share some pictures of this new tool from RUPES but first I'll share my thoughts.

*Faster correction, faster polishing, no swirls and no pad stalling.*

The above 10 words in a single sentence says it all. It says RUPES has their finger on the pulse of the car detailing industry. They listen to their customers and then they continually innovate, improve and introduce cutting edge technology and the RUPES Mille paint polishing system is the latest proof that RUPES is true to their core values of quality, innovation and design.

Most people that know me know I'm a paint polisher at heart. Sure I like detailing cars in general, meaning cleaning the entire car inside and out, but my passion is for perfecting paint and for this reason I'm always interested in anything related to the art of polishing paint. I consider myself a perpetual student because new technology is being introduced at such a fast rate that there's simply no way anyone can ever claim the title of expert. The most a person can hope for is to find a way to stay caught up. I'm fortunate in that my position here at Autogeek and my long-time relationships in our industry enables me to sometimes get my hands on the latest tools, pads and products before the masses. Such is the case with the new RUPES Mille.

Recently we held a RUPES paint correction and polishing class here at Autogeek where our VIP guest was Jason Rose, the Global Director of Training and a long-time friend. Jason was able to bring these new tools plus their matching pads and products to Autogeek for the students that attended this class to test out. After the class, Jason and RUPES were so kind they let one each of the new tools, the RUPES LH 19E Rotary Polisher and the RUPES BIGFOOT MILLE LK 900E with me to test out.

Because I only had one day to use both tools, I decided to use them as a 2-step approach to a severely swirled-out and scratched up 1970 Chevelle with a modern basecoat/clearcoat paint finish. I cut the paint first using the RUPES LH 19E Rotary Polisher and then followed with the MILLE LK 900E. With around 10 hours into machine polishing with both tools and a foundation of using virtually every tool in the car detailing industry, I think I have a pretty good grasp on the Mille's unique features and capabilities.

*Cut to the chase*

I could type and type and type to extol the virtues of the new Mille gear-driven orbital polisher but I know most people don't read anymore so I'm going to simply cut to the chase or in other words, get right to it.

_*The new RUPES Mille is the perfect balance between power, safety and performance.*_

*Power*
Being gear-driven instead of free spinning there's no such thing as pad stalling when using this tool. This means no matter what the shape of the body panel you're correcting or polishing, the pad is going to rotate and oscillate no matter what. This means you can tackle any shape car and detail it as fast as humanly possible and as fast as your heart desires.

*Safety*
Because this is an orbital polisher, it is impossible to instill hologram swirls into the paint. I believe RUPES even has a guarantee on this fact. Because it's incredibly easy to use this is the perfect tool for just about any business where high quality results are mandatory no matter what the skill level or experience background is for employees. For individuals, there's no risk for damaging the paint on your car whether you're an experienced professional detailer or an absolute newbie to the craft. Plus, with the small 5mm orbit stroke length the tool is super smooth with virtually zero vibration so it won't beat you up to buff with it for hours.

*Performance*
The gear-driven orbital action together with the matching pads and products, specifically tuned to the unique rotating/oscillating action of the tool enables you to correct and polish with pro grade results with a single tool. While you can use other pads and products with this tool and achieve great results, there is something to be said for the collective talent and time RUPES has invested into the complimentary pads and products matched to this tool. My strong recommendation is to start with the system and become an expert with the Mille system first and then experiment with other pad and product options. I think you'll find the old saying to be true and accurate, that is... if it ain't broke... don't fix it.

*Comments...*
The new Mille is lightweight and compact in size. The tool is smooth at all speeds when machine compounding or polishing. There's simply nothing to hate about machine polishing any more when you use this tool. This is especially true if vibration with other tools has a key aspect that keeps you from detailing. If you love your RUPES BigFoot long stroke free spinning orbital polishers but have been wishing for a gear-driven option from RUPES then your wish has been granted.

*Technical stuff...*

• Clockwise rotation - increases control the user has during use. Will reduce lateral movement that can impair paint correction.

• Gear driven, forced rotation - provides increased cutting power while remaining safe on your paint. Will keep your pad in a more consistent pattern and will not stop, regardless of amount of pressure being applied.

• Variable speed control - allows more control than a traditional "on-off" switch. Click positioning technology tells you when your tool is on the selected speed and keeps it there.

• Progressive accelerator trigger - provides additional control while in use.

• Ergonomically comfortable - button and switch positioning are in good placement and are comfortable for users. Reduces strain on grip.

• Reduced vibrations - prevents the user from experiencing fatigue while in use.

• Soft start - slowly increases the speed of the machine and reduces slinging polish and unanticipated power.

• Includes two backing plates - 125 mm (5 inches) and 150 mm (6 inches)

• Rubber tool rests - allows you to place the tool face up without damage to tool.

• Backing plate - includes two: 125 mm (5 inches) and 150 mm (6 inches)

• Orbit (throw) - 5mm

• Power - 900 Watts

• RPM - 265-535

• Weight - 6.17 lbs.

• Cord length - 29 ft.

*Picture review*

*Clockwise rotation*
The arrow on the side of the housing indicates the backing plate and thus the pad spins in a clockwise rotation. For those of you with a background and experience using rotary buffers, you will appreciate this feature. If you're new to machine polishing then this clockwise rotation featured with this tool will help you to use rotary buffers since the experience will be similar.










*Unique styling*
While how a tool looks doesn't affect how a tool performs - there's nothing wrong with having a racy looking tool.










*
Soft ergo rubber overmold*
The head of the polisher is covered in a soft, comfortable feeling soft rubber overmold. This simply makes it easy to grip and hold and because most of us end up buffing out cars for HOURS this is a nice feature.










*Soft rubber tool rests*
There are two soft rubber tool rests on the top or back of the tool. These do three things,

*1: *Hold the tool upright so it doesn't tip over and get dirt or contaminants on the edge of your pad.

*2:* Provides a non-slip surface so the tool will not slide off and/or fall of workbenches or tables.

*3: *Should you rest the tool on a vehicle, the tool rests won't scratch the paint and will also prevent the tool from slipping off the body panel.



















*Speed and OPM Chart*
Conveniently located on the top of the tool body is a graph to show you what OPM the tools will be running at for the speed selected on the speed dial.










*Large, even oversize speed dial*
Most speed dials are thin and tiny, the speed dial on the RUPES Mille is large and has serrations to make it easy to read and adjust.










*Speed lock button*
The speed lock button is located just above the speed trigger making it easy to lock-in on the fly.










*Progressive trigger switch*
The progressive trigger switch is located underneath the handle and has a serrated rubber face for slip-free control. This speed lever gives you full control over the power sent to the motor. You can run the tool at just off -off or continue depressing the switch to max out the speed of the pad to the max OPM you've selected with the speed dial.










The switch itself has a serrated rubber face for slip-free control with your fingers.










Air cooling intake vents on the underneath of the tool body to help keep the tool cool.










I'm guessing this just may the number #8 production tool for the U.S. market?










Here you can see the air cooling vents at the front of the tool and around the shroud.




























*2-backing plate options*
There are two backing plate options for the Mille. There's a 5" and a 6" backing plate and of course, matching size pads for each plate. To swap out backing plates you'll need a great Phillips or slotted screwdriver and a strong grip as these machine screws are tight.



















*IMPORTANT*
I STRONGLY recommend ONLY using a screwdriver with a perfect tip. The last thing you want to do is round out the slots in the screw heads.



















*Here's where the magic happens....*



















In this picture I'm pointing to the slots in the drive ring.










The underneath of the backing plates have matching tabs that fit into the slots to align and strengthen the attachment between the backing plates and the drive ring.





































*Machine screws and washers*
There's actually some engineering to the washers so pay attention so you don't make a mistake.










The washers have a curve to them to allow for compression. This compression helps to keep the screws from loosening.










One side of the washer has serrations in it. This is the side that head of the screw should mate to. These serrations also help to prevent the screw from loosening up during operation.



















When reattaching a backing plate to the tool, be sure the head of the screw mates to the serrated side of the washer.










The RUPES Mille is the crossover tool. It's has the gear-driven power like a rotary polisher but the safety and easy of use of a free spinning orbital polisher. If you're new to machine polishing, this is a tool that provide to you the best of all worlds. It will be a great first tool to start your car detailing business or enable you to take ownership of your won car's detailing and appearance maintenance.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Continued....

To see this tool in action, here's my write-up for the 1970 Chevelle detailing project.

*Test drive - NEW RUPES Mille and Rotary Buffer by Mike Phillips*

I did a two-step approach to this car starting out but compounding the paint using the new RUPES LHR 19E Rotary Polisher and then finishing out using the new RUPES BigFoot Mille LK 900E.




























Before










After










Check out the full reviews here...

*Test drive - NEW RUPES Mille and Rotary Buffer by Mike Phillips*

*Review: RUPES BigFoot LHR 19E Rotary Polisher by Mike Phillips at Autogeek*


----------



## Eurogloss

How do you find the Rupes Mille Mike ?
Compared to the Makita( PO5000C US version) I have the Makita PO6000C European Version since I'm in Melbourne , Australia !

Speed of correction , smoothness , balance and quietness compared to the Makita PO5000C which you also tested and reviewed on AutoGeek On Line .

Merry Christmas Mario:buffer:


----------

